# Angriffe gegen ActiveX-Control für Videokonferenzen



## Newsfeed (29 August 2008)

Der Antiviren-Hersteller Symantec hat Webseiten gefunden, die gezielt eine bekannte Sicherheitslücke in Ciscos WebEx ausnutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

